# Ο παπα-άθεος



## Theseus (Dec 21, 2016)

A seasonal tale with a difference...But what do the bits in bold mean? The rest is clear & I thoroughly enjoyed this story:-

Το σούσουρο που είχε γίνει στο χωριό εκείνα τα Χριστούγεννα δεν είχε προηγούμενο. Πήγαν οι άνθρωποι να παρακολουθήσουν τη λειτουργία ανήμερα της γιορτής και παραλίγο να καραφλιάσουν με εκείνο τον ιερέα, που τους είχανε στείλει λίγους μήνες πριν.

Τον γνώρισαν σαν ένα ταπεινό, ήσυχο ιερέα, σπουδαγμένο στο εξωτερικό. Το τι εκτίμηση του είχανε δε λέγεται. Εκκλησία σπίτι, σπίτι εκκλησία ήτανε. Ούτε έβγαινε ούτε μιλούσε ούτε έδινε αφορμή για σχόλια. Ο Θεός μας τον έστειλε, λέγανε τα γεροντάκια του χωριού.

Πού να ξέρανε τι στριμμένο άντερο ήταν πάντα! Πικρόχολος, γκρινιάρης, μίζερος, πάνω στα νεύρα σου τον έλεγες και μισάνθρωπο. Ήρθανε και τα τέσσερα χρόνια ανεργίας μετά από μεταπτυχιακό και διδακτορικό, κι έτσι* έδεσε το γλυκό*. Είδε και απόειδε, κι έτσι, αποφάσισε να γίνει παπάς. Όταν το ανακοίνωσε στους φίλους του, τον έραναν με ένα σωρό παροιμίες: «τεμπέλης και φαγάς, ή χωροφύλακας ή παπάς», «δεν έγινα παπάς να αγιάσω, έγινα παπάς για να περάσω», «παπάς εγίνεις, Κώστα; *-Τό ‘φερε η κατάρα*!»

Σχεδόν ένα χρόνο ήταν παπάς και ένιωθε ότι είχε αρχίσει να φτάνει στα όριά του. Πολλά τον εκνεύριζαν, αλλά τίποτα δεν τον ενοχλούσε περισσότερο από τους ανθρώπους που δεν έχαναν επ’ ουδενί την κυριακάτικη λειτουργία. Πέντε μαυροφορεμένες γριές και τρεις κοστουμαρισμένοι γέροι που πιάνανε από ένα στασίδι, προσκυνούσαν* από τη νύστα* και μόλις άνοιγαν τα μάτια, ανοιγόκλειναν και το στόμα, για να συνοδεύουν τον ψάλτη. Την ώρα της Θείας Κοινωνίας, πλακώνανε και κάτι άλλοι άσχετοι, *με το μάτι τούμπανο* από τον ύπνο, κι αμέσως μετά τη μεταλαβιά, βούταγαν όλοι από πέντε έξι αντίδωρα και εξαφανίζονταν. Την είχαν καθαρίσει τη συνείδησή τους.

Μετά απ’ όλα αυτά και άλλα πολλά, έφτασαν και τα Χριστούγεννα. Το ‘χε βαρεθεί το πολύ το κύριε, ελέησον, αλλά τι να ‘κανε; Ήρθαν κι απ’ τις πόλεις όλα τα παιδιά κι εγγόνια των μόνιμων θαμώνων, γέμισε η εκκλησία. Είχαν φορέσει τα καλά τους, χαιρετιόντουσαν όσοι είχανε καιρό να ιδωθούν, ψιθύριζαν τα νέα τους και κάθε που άνοιγε η πόρτα ξελαιμιάζονταν να δουν ποιος μπήκε. Μόλις ήρθε η ώρα να μεταλάβουν, έπεσε ένα στριμωξίδι απερίγραπτο. Με τη φασαρία που επικρατούσε, τα γέλια και τις φωνές τα ‘χασε ο παπα-άθεος και ξεσπάθωσε:

Νομίζετε δε σας βλέπω τόση ώρα που κουτσομπολεύετε ο ένας τον άλλο; Θέλετε να μεταλάβετε κιόλας, τρομάρα σας! Να ξεπλύνετε τις αμαρτίες σας* και καλά*! Ήρθαν τα Χριστούγεννα και θυμηθήκατε ότι έχετε γονείς και παππούδες και πλακώσατε όλοι στο χωριό! Δεν καθόσασταν στ’ αυγά σας… Θέλατε να έρθετε να γιορτάσετε τη γέννηση του Χριστού! Ζώα! Δεν γεννήθηκε σαν σήμερα ο Χριστός. Τη γέννηση του Μίθρα γιόρταζαν αυτή τη μέρα και το θεό Ήλιο! Μετά από τρεις αιώνες καθιερώθηκαν τα Χριστούγεννα, για να μετατραπούν οι εθνικές εορτές σε χριστιανικές! Κι ούτε υπήρχε πόλη Ναζαρέτ όταν γεννήθηκε ο Χριστός. Τον 7ο αιώνα ιδρύθηκε κι αυτή! Κι εσείς, μικρά, που με κοιτάτε με ανοιχτό το στόμα, μάθετε ότι τα δώρα κάτω απ’ το δέντρο τα βάζουν οι γονείς σας! Δεν υπάρχει Άγιος Βασίλης! Η κόκα-κόλα τον καθιέρωσε κι αυτόν!

Γούρλωσαν τα μάτια οι μεγάλοι και τα πιτσιρίκια το ‘ριξαν στο κλάμα. Βαλαντώσανε. Κατάλαβε τι μαλακία είχε κάνει ο παπα-άθεος και παρά τη μισανθρωπία του, στεναχωρήθηκε και πήγε να τα μπαλώσει:

Τέκνα μου, αν ακούσετε τέτοια λόγια τις Άγιες τούτες ημέρες, να ξέρετε ότι έχετε να κάνετε με οπαδούς του Αντίχριστου! Μην τους πιστεύετε, θέλουν το κακό το δικό σας, και της Ορθοδοξίας μας!

Ό,τι κι αν πιστεύει κανείς, πρέπει να ξέρει ένα πράγμα: η αλήθεια έβλαψε πολλούς, τα παραμύθια όμως δεν έβλαψαν ποτέ κανέναν.

I thought colleagues might like this tale, even if they have read it before! It is so pleasing for me to have, since my operation, made such progress in this language I am beginning to love more & more.:):up:


----------



## daeman (Dec 21, 2016)

Theseus said:


> ... Ήρθανε και τα τέσσερα χρόνια ανεργίας μετά από μεταπτυχιακό και διδακτορικό, κι έτσι* έδεσε το γλυκό*.



all the pieces fell into place, it all came together



Theseus said:


> Όταν το ανακοίνωσε στους φίλους του, τον έραναν με ένα σωρό παροιμίες: «τεμπέλης και φαγάς, ή χωροφύλακας ή παπάς», «δεν έγινα παπάς να αγιάσω, έγινα παπάς για να περάσω», «παπάς εγίνεις, Κώστα; *-Τό ‘φερε η κατάρα*!»



The curse has brought it about / Bad luck has forced me



Theseus said:


> ... Πέντε μαυροφορεμένες γριές και τρεις κοστουμαρισμένοι γέροι που πιάνανε από ένα στασίδι, προσκυνούσαν* από τη νύστα* και μόλις άνοιγαν τα μάτια, ανοιγόκλειναν και το στόμα, για να συνοδεύουν τον ψάλτη.



were nodding from drowsiness



Theseus said:


> Την ώρα της Θείας Κοινωνίας, πλακώνανε και κάτι άλλοι άσχετοι, *με το μάτι τούμπανο* από τον ύπνο, κι αμέσως μετά τη μεταλαβιά, βούταγαν όλοι από πέντε έξι αντίδωρα και εξαφανίζονταν.



their eyes swollen from oversleeping (τούμπανο [SUB]2[/SUB])



Theseus said:


> Νομίζετε δε σας βλέπω τόση ώρα που κουτσομπολεύετε ο ένας τον άλλο; Θέλετε να μεταλάβετε κιόλας, τρομάρα σας! Να ξεπλύνετε τις αμαρτίες σας* και καλά*! ...



in pretence, ostensibly:



daeman said:


> *... *Mind you, there's also «*και καλά*» which is entirely different, meaning _so-called, ostensibly._




http://stefivos.com/o-papa-atheos/




Theseus said:


> ... Το ‘χε βαρεθεί το πολύ το κύριε, ελέησον, αλλά τι να ‘κανε; ...


 
Btw: ΠAΡ _Tο πολύ το Kύριε ελέησον το βαριέται κι ο παπάς / ο Θεός.

_


daeman said:


> Kyrie eleison! (e-mass*) Psychedelia! :inno:
> 
> Agnus Dei - Electric Prunes
> 
> ...


----------



## Theseus (Dec 21, 2016)

So quick a reply & so helpful. So you have read the story before but what of it. Thanks as ever, 'Man.


----------



## daeman (Dec 21, 2016)

Theseus said:


> ... So you have read the story before but what of it. ...



Never heard of it until you posted it. But language has become my job and hobby, and Google is our tool; some even say a goddess, others a demon, but I believe all tools have an inherent duality, depending on the way they're wielded. 

What of it? True, in many cases (had a cousin like that; rest his soul) and on many accounts. But I don't agree with the moral in the end at all. Lies and tales do hurt people; the tallest the most. Excluding that, or reading it as a plot twist, I liked it: lively, everyday language, real situations, fun reading.


----------



## Theseus (Dec 21, 2016)

It is hard to tell the plain truth to young children (our grandchildren now), when they are in their innocence. If that truth is brutal, it can frighten them & disturb their security. I shall tell them the true story of St Nicolas, when they have found out the monstrous commercial lie of Santa, baby Jesus, elves, reindeer or is it a one horse open sleigh. It Is more interesting anyway, especially now they have reconstructed what the saint looked like from DNA found in the two separate tombs in Italy where his remains, pilfered by Italian pirates from Asia Minor. now lie. The real Christmas story is far more interesting than the modern commercialised parody. But to me classic fairy tales, like myths, can convey in simple profundity the sort of deep truth that no other form of writing is able to. But I agree entirely: lies poison the mind; the truth 'sets us free'.


----------



## SBE (Dec 24, 2016)

I really doubt that anyone who is not a believer will ever imagine becoming a priest and, as is the case in this story, take up a life of celibacy and postings in villages. I have known a few Greek priests and those with PhDs and overseas experience are usually sent to churches with similar congregations (my local church being one of those, as apparently someone once made a mistake of sending over a priest who could not distinguish his fish fork from his dessert fork and the shipping magnates that sit in the church board demanded- as these people usually do- a "better" priest, so we were sent someone who was a bit of a socialite, a bit of a scholar- PhD in Art History- and certainly a smooth talker). The orthodox chaplain at my university had a PhD in architecture. 

As for the charade that is Santa Claus/ Father Christmas/ St Nicholas/ St Basil etc, I don't remember ever believing that the gifts that I was given were from anybody other than the person who gave them to me, because I was supposed to thank them (we exchange gifts on both Christmas and New Year in my family). My mother would arrive on Xmas eve with loaded bags and give me the presents. Or they would take me to the shops to choose my present and buy it on the spot. 
People didn't promise that θα το φέρει ο Αιβασίλης other than as a joke- maybe because nobody wanted to take the risk of ending up with ridiculously expensive requests. And of course Αιβασίλης brings αϊβασιλιάτικα- cheap toys, that break down quickly and are thrown away. There is (was?) a big street market on the main square in Patras with stalls selling αιβασιλιάτικα and μπουναμάδες (or as μανταμ Σουσου would call them, μποναμάδες).


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2016)

SBE said:


> I really doubt that anyone who is not a believer will ever imagine becoming a priest and, as is the case in this story, take up a life of celibacy and postings in villages. ...



Ανάγκα και άθεοι πείθονται. 

You may doubt it, but I've seen it —I actually had a cousin who chose to do exactly that, although he wasn't scholarly at all nor an atheist as such, just poor, but far from religious— in several villages as you say. Otherwise we wouldn't have the proverb "δεν έγινα παπάς να αγιάσω, έγινα παπάς για να περάσω". As for their celibacy, set a guard over my mouth, Lord; keep watch over the door of my lips. Ο κόσμος το 'χει βούκινο κι αυτοί κρυφό καμάρι. I'll say no more, nudge nudge, wink wink.

On the other side, I still have another cousin of the other kind, with a couple of PhDs in Philosophy and Theology, prominent in the Archdiocese of America. As in all walks of life, it takes all sorts.

Funny requirement that, for a priest, to distinguish his fish fork from his dessert fork. I guess it had something to do with the fish as a symbol of Christianity. Totally unacceptable indeed, such ignorance in such an important religious issue. What's the world coming to these days...


----------



## Theseus (Dec 25, 2016)

I wrote a long reply but when I posted it, it said that I had 'timed out' & although it was auto-saved, it seems to have disappeared. I will write again tomorrow. Till then καλά Χριστούγεννα σ' όλους...


----------



## SBE (Dec 25, 2016)

> I actually had a cousin who chose to do exactly that, although he wasn't scholarly at all nor an atheist as such, just poor, but far from religious


That's not the same. 



> As for their celibacy, set a guard over my mouth, Lord; keep watch over the door of my lips. Ο κόσμος το 'χει βούκινο κι αυτοί κρυφό καμάρι. I'll say no more, nudge nudge, wink wink.



And that is another story. Someone who wants to spend their life doing sex, drugs, rock n roll won't become a priest. 
I, too, know of a priest/monk who decided after 25 years that he wanted to get married, he resigned from the priesthood and he now has a family. And he gets on very well with his former colleagues. 



> Funny requirement that, for a priest, to distinguish his fish fork from his dessert fork. I guess it had something to do with the fish as a symbol of Christianity. Totally unacceptable indeed, such ignorance in such an important religious issue.



Absolutely. 
Especially since, as I am told, being a priest in London involves monthly visits for afternoon tea at the homes of 15-20 ship owners, where after a friendly chat the priest is presented with a donation for the church, usually in the order of 5K. One has to be able to discuss theological matters adeptly for this. (P.S. I am told that now that the Greek ship owners have left London for the first time people like me have become important in the upkeep of the churches, which is really hard hard work, because you need 1000 afternoon teas per month to make up the same level of donations).


----------



## Theseus (Dec 25, 2016)

Thanks for all these replies. When I joined the Greek Orthodox Church nearly fourteen years ago I informed the then Anglican Dean of Gloucester that, although an Anglican priest, I could no longer see the fullness of the the Church in Anglicanism. He told me that he had no sympathy with me but advised me that I shouldn't become a member of the nearest Orthodox Church since it was full of 'Cypriot shopkeepers'. The Church in the city of Bath would be more up my street as being of a better social & academic status. I went to the local one & the people couldn't be kinder. The priest at that time (σχωρέστον) was a certain Fr Anthimos Papandreou. He told me before I was chrismated that Christ did not choose intellectuals as his disciples but ordinary fishermen & tax collectors. But he said I was to baptise my intellect in the service of Christ & to present Christianity to non-Christian intellectuals.:)


----------

